# fayette waterdogs



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Was wondering if any of yall that fish fayette regularly know if they still sell waterdogs (larval salamanders) at the bait shop? Plan on calling tomorrow before making the drive regardless, but I figured I would get a leg up and at least see if they still ever sell them. Looking to pick up a few. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

They used to sell them in town at a corner store. i think the bait shop near oak Thicket went out of business.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Would that be the bait shop at old park lodge?


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

Old park store is still open and does sell waterdogs....if they have em' is the question?
I can get you a phone # if you need it.


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

Not sure, i havent fished Fayette in several years. I cant even remember the highway #


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

NSpannTx said:


> Old park store is still open and does sell waterdogs....if they have em' is the question?
> I can get you a phone # if you need it.


Thank you sir! I have a phone number...assuming it is the right one. That at least narrows it down. Would have hated to get out there only to find out that the bait shops are shut down.

 979-249-5828 is what I got from the interweb.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

The Diamond shamrock in town also sells them.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

9121SS said:


> The Diamond shamrock in town also sells them.


Awesome I appreciate it! I'll give them a shout too.


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

2x Diamond Shamrock


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Rockfish said:


> 2x Diamond Shamrock


Would one of y'all mind giving me an intersection or street where it is located if you know? I haven't been over there much other than passing through once on the way to Victoria from CS. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*Stay off them dogs freshwater croaker soaker-catch em on artie like aaa*
*lol imoa post some pics when u can *
*mber one time went -didnt catch much -had a a lot of dogs left -kept alive *
*were going to the bend-tried -didnt catch a thing-may have changed now*
*but it was worth a try-them bass love them DOGS *


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

fishingtwo said:


> *Stay off them dogs freshwater croaker soaker-catch em on artie like aaa*
> *lol imoa post some pics when u can *
> *mber one time went -didnt catch much -had a a lot of dogs left -kept alive *
> *were going to the bend-tried -didnt catch a thing-may have changed now*
> *but it was worth a try-them bass love them DOGS *


As bad as this sounds, they are for pets haha. Can't find them anywhere else. Just knew lots of people use them as bait out that way so figured it was worth a try


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

aggiemulletboy said:


> As bad as this sounds, they are for pets haha. Can't find them anywhere else. Just knew lots of people use them as bait out that way so figured it was worth a try


*cool*
*hated using them personally*
*merry christmas*


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Would one of y'all mind giving me an intersection or street where it is located if you know? I haven't been over there much other than passing through once on the way to Victoria from CS. Thanks for all the help.


Its in Fayetteville right on the main road on the corner of FM 159 and West Bell St.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

NSpannTx said:


> Its in Fayetteville right on the main road on the corner of FM 159 and West Bell St.


Great thanks again! That should get me on the right track. Appreciate everyone's help!


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

The Diamond shamrock is the store I am thinking of. You cant miss it. The bait shop that closed was located on the way to Oak Thicket park, on the right side of the highway. I thought it was a good business, but i guess not.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Thanks guys! Got my dogs!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

COOL!


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

Aggie, where did you wind up getting them?? how was the supply they had? thanks..


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

finz said:


> Aggie, where did you wind up getting them?? how was the supply they had? thanks..


Got them from Westside in Fayetteville. The bait shop at old park lodge was out til later this week. The lady I talked to at Westside said they had plenty when I called before driving out, but I didn't physically see their tanks.


----------



## Buffalo (May 2, 2010)

Its the shamrock closest to the town square. I've had better luck with motor oil colored plastic worms than waterdogs-and they're cheaper,


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Buffalo1 said:


> Its the shamrock closest to the town square. I've had better luck with motor oil colored plastic worms than waterdogs-and they're cheaper,


Like I said, they are pets not bait. No way I am paying 28 bucks a dozen for baits just to pee them away on bass haha. Have heard of some monster lunkers caught on them, but I'd have a hard time hooking that smiling face. Bullfrog tadpole...different story


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Back in the 80's, my stepson and I fished there about 7 times a year. One trip he caught a 9lb bass that was over the slot limit. It was the biggest bass he had ever caught, on water dog or lures. He was so excited when we went inside the store at the lake "KOA" back then, the 2 women told us to get out of the store because it was over the slot and would not weigh it! We had to go outside and weigh it ourselves. He was going to release it anyway, just wanted them to weigh it. Real snotie ol folks. The next time we went back, it was under new owners, thank goodness.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

They make great pets. Kids love to play them. I have had 4 going on 2 years now. Once they lose their gills & turn to tiger salamanders, move them to a dry aquarium with peat moss and a water bowl. Mine love a diet of earthworms hand feed twice a week. I will snap a few pics & get them posted.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Won Hunglo said:


> They make great pets. Kids love to play them. I have had 4 going on 2 years now. Once they lose their gills & turn to tiger salamanders, move them to a dry aquarium with peat moss and a water bowl. Mine love a diet of earthworms hand feed twice a week. I will snap a few pics & get them posted.


They go crazy over pinky mice too. Tiger salamanders make great pets. Going to try to experiment on keeping a few in or prolonging the larval stage though until I can get some axolotls.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Here are mine at about 1 1/2 years old. Left over from a Fayette fishing trip, now they are part of the family:


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

I think that next time I am up that way I am going to do the same thing you are.....My son would love them.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Won Hunglo said:


> Here are mine at about 1 1/2 years old. Left over from a Fayette fishing trip, now they are part of the family:


Awesome! Thanks for posting them! 2nd largest terrestrial salamander in the US, and even then, only by a small margin.


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

Are you able to handle them or are they just for looking at?


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

bluewaterrip said:


> Are you able to handle them or are they just for looking at?


Amphibians in general are just for looking and not touching. That being said, if you have clean hands (wash before with just water...no soap), they can be picked up for short periods. They do have personalities too. They come to you when you walk in the room, will eat right from your fingers, and definitely recognize people.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

bluewaterrip said:


> Are you able to handle them or are they just for looking at?


As stated above, the kids love handling them. They will bite down on a finger tip but never break the skin. Just a little pressure as they have no cutting teeth. They know who feeds them too! When the feeder or handler walks by the tank, they want attention.


----------



## Dwayneinfo (Aug 15, 2005)

What do they eat as waterdogs before turning into salamanders?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

AMB,

If you get down Sweeny way, I have an extra 55 gallon aquarium you can have. Not sure it would hold water (probably needs to be resealed) but would make a good terrerium...


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Dwayneinfo said:


> What do they eat as waterdogs before turning into salamanders?


Earthworms. Just pick up a box from walmart ever few weeks. Drop them in the water & they will suck them down. Once they turn into tiger salamanders, they like to be hand feed. Just hold the end of the worm next to their mouth & they will chomp down. It will take about 5 minutes for them to suck it all the way in, a little at a time.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry about the big picture. The website nanny will not let me edit it out for this smaller one.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Man i have feed many to the bass in Fayette years ago but none ever had that cool color pattern.I'm affraid to ask how much a dozen cost now.I used to get'em at Waddell's bait camp.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

reeltimer said:


> Man i have feed many to the bass in Fayette years ago but none ever had that cool color pattern.I'm affraid to ask how much a dozen cost now.I used to get'em at Waddell's bait camp.


 They get the cool pattern after turning into air breathers.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I know those are pets but could they still breath under water now?


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

reeltimer said:


> I know those are pets but could they still breath under water now?


To a degree. Oxygen diffusion through the skin and cloaca can give them a little, but they don't have gills anymore and have to breathe air. Only time you will find them in water in the wild is when they are breeding. Rest of the time, they are underground or under objects (hence the family name "mole salamanders"). The ones I got are starting to gulp air. Here is the set up we made for them today


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

That is cool looking!


----------

